# Browning this year?



## xxl (Jan 9, 2012)

DOse any one if browening will be back in the later episodes?


----------



## jeremym (Jan 16, 2012)

xxl said:


> DOse any one if browening will be back in the later episodes?



No they are definitely not doing axmen this year. Good for them!


----------



## xxl (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks just woundering


----------



## leatherman92 (Jan 25, 2012)

They were my fav company.


----------



## Vangellis (Jan 25, 2012)

I think JB probably had his fill of the circus.









Kevin


----------



## oldmanriver (Jan 25, 2012)

He might have got tired of getting his butt whipped in the "log off". I liked J Browning too, they seemed to have it more together.


----------

